# Sad Day =[



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

One of my first fish, Lenard the golden dojo loach, has contracted ich from a new addition to his tank. This makes me very sad... =[


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ich is a pretty standard, easy to cure illness. Basically you need to raise the temp of the tank. Preferably to about 82F (is this the right temp for a dojo loach?). Use an anti-ich medication, and hope for the best.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Treat the entire tank, not just the loach. Follow instructions on the medication for scaleless fish (loaches are scaleless). Raising the temperature up to about 84-86 will speed up the life cycle of the ich and make getting rid of it go much faster. I leave my tank temps elevated for about a month. This is longer than most, but I am paranoid


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope that now you've learned your lesson about quarantining new fish?


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

lesson learned, we are settign up a quarentine tank anfter my next paycheck!
We tryied to treat but it was in his mouth and eyes by the time we noticed it, and now Lenard has gone to the great sandy bottomed loach paradise in the sky. =[ and so has the diseased molly that brought the plauge in.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. At least you know what to do in the future, and how to prevent it now. I always try to take a good look at all my fish every day if possible. Some diseases can be fixed only if caught early. Also it is relaxing to look at your fish when they are healthy.


----------

